# من مشاريع العبقري احمد ميتو



## بسنت (3 يونيو 2006)

يا رب يعجبكم اهم شيء عايزة اعرف رايكم في الكتلة علي فكرة ده مشروع مكتبة


----------



## arc_fares (3 يونيو 2006)

بصراحة مشروع مجنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون و كثلة روعة واستخدامة لــ skay light ولا اروع بس ياريت المساقط عشان نعرف ازاي حلها وظيفيا , شكرا على الموضوع... و دمتم.


----------



## ahmed_d (3 يونيو 2006)

كتله ممتازه , لكن المساقط أيضأ .
وضروري نعرف هل هو كان إشتراك فى مسابقه كبقيه مشاريع ميتو أم لا ,ولو كان المشروع فائز ياريت بعض البيانات عنه :
إسمه - مكانه .....
وشكرا


----------



## shetos__7 (3 يونيو 2006)

على فكرا دا مش مشروع مكتبه دا مشروع متحف حفريات ودا الكونسبت بتاعه فى المشروع ودا فى الغردقة ومن ضمن مطاليب المشروع مكتبة لكن هو مش مشروع مكتبه وأنشاألله هحاول أشوف باقى المشروع .


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 يونيو 2006)

بالضبط زي ما قال شيتوس ده مشروع متحف في الغردقة


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (3 يونيو 2006)

*المسقط للمتحف*

دهالمسقط بتاعه 
وهو تقريبا كان مسابقه والله اعلم لكن ارجح ذلك


----------



## shetos__7 (3 يونيو 2006)

فعلا دا كان مسابقة وميتو هو الى كسب المسابقة وكان الكونسبت هو تجريد لحفرية من الحفريات المعروضة .


----------



## eng.fadia (3 يونيو 2006)

نعم هذا مشروع متحف للمعماري احمد ميتو 

و اذا تريدون المزيد ساطرح الموضوع للاستفادة 
الموقع
مميزات الموقع
المساقط
المناظير 
الواجهات
القطاعات
الفكرة وشرحها والاشكال التي اخذت منها الفكرة وتم تجريدها 
يا ريت تابعو الموضوع باسم ( تحديات الحاضر وافاق المستقبل)


----------



## mohamed aseer (3 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لكى بسنت على الموضوع و انا كان نفسى اعرف فعلا المشروع ده ايه .


----------



## بسنت (3 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي للمشاركات افدتوني بجد شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## المهندسة مي (4 يونيو 2006)

مشكورة جدا .. بسنت على هذه المشاريع .. أفادتينا والله .. 
جزاكي الله خيرا .. 
وأنا في انتظار مشاركاتك الأخرى ..


----------



## بسنت (4 يونيو 2006)

شكرا مي لردك


----------



## لولو المعمارية (4 يونيو 2006)

مشكورة بسنت على الموضوع الجميل وفر انتظار مزيد من المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## nivo (14 يونيو 2006)

شكرا بسنت فعلا معماري عبقري


----------



## بسنت (17 يونيو 2006)

ميرسي نيفو


----------



## ميرا مودى (14 مارس 2009)

جميل جدا بس ياريت اللى يلاقى مشروع لاحمد ميتو مركز مؤتمرات او اى مشروع شبية يعرضوا ومشكووووووووووووووووووررين


----------



## الشرباصى (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (29 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Arch.ReeM TaHiNa (16 مايو 2010)

the project as form is nice and modern....but i can't see it as library ...it seems more as a seafood restaurant


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 يونيو 2010)

ساعات باحس أن أحمد ميتو يميل لتصميمات الديناصورية مش عارف ليه؟


----------



## مى سمير (28 مارس 2011)

انا كمااان


----------

